Ask HN: How much of the product should be build out before testing demand? - Dahfab
======
auslegung
Zero. Discovering demand is the first step. But maybe you mean something
different by “testing demand”?

~~~
Dahfab
No I mean stuff like building out a landingpage to test demand etc.

But I think this is different for digital vs. physical products, right?

~~~
auslegung
I would point you to
[http://theleanstartup.com/principles](http://theleanstartup.com/principles).
The less resources you use before determining demand, the better. If you can
use nearly zero resources, that’s the best.

